# Beheaded Marie Antoinette Costume



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Whoa...that is one amazing costume. I’ve never seen anything like it. I’m such a simpleton...even after reading how she made it, I can’t figure out where the part is that she was able to see thru. That is a very talented girl!!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you checked the Kali costume?


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

i've seen that costume before and it just inspiring! if i can pull myself together, i may try it myself!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

What a fantastic costume and resource. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG! Thank you for posting that link. I am dying to make that costume this year. It's so imaginative and creepy. I love the make up and the way she looks at the camera. I'll slap that on the huge "to do" list for the year!! Thanks again Dr. Z!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is an awesome costume. very scary and realistic looking. i would love to tot at your house. when you open the door that would even set me two steps back. would love it though.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

hallorenescene said:


> that is an awesome costume. very scary and realistic looking. i would love to tot at your house. when you open the door that would even set me two steps back. would love it though.


That's the best part though, isn't it? tee hee


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

A Great Costume!! Great imagination ! I have seen this one on the web before and it is truly remarkable!!


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow. Pretty impressive. However, looks like it would be quite uncomfortable after a while. Looks like the wearer has to be hunched a little. 

I've always wanted to try and pull off the Headless Horseman concept but never liked the look of the raised shoulders.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

This costume would be good for short people so they don,t have to hunch
But it is away cool deal..
I could also see it being used as Headless Nick, or Ichabod Crane. lol


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay!!! Finally an advantage to being 5'3"!!!!!! Well it's about time! I'm dying to make this costume. I've showed my mom to get her thinking. I'm ok with everything but casting the shoulder piece. I have absolutely no knowledge of casting. But we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been thinking of a costume like this for a few years now. My wife just won't participate - and she is 4'11.

If cost is no object, the backpack I would use would be similar to http://www.arucsystems.com/
I love this backpack for this application but at 200 bucks its pretty expensive.

I am not so sure I would do the casting either. I would try and get a store mannequin or partial mannequin.
Something like http://www.buystoreshelving.com/female_display_forms/index.htm 
which costs around 30 bucks for a plastic female headless torso- but you may find cheaper at a dept store thats closing or the local thrift store or ebay.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

That is way cool.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

DetroitGrass said:


> I have been thinking of a costume like this for a few years now. My wife just won't participate - and she is 4'11.
> 
> If cost is no object, the backpack I would use would be similar to http://www.arucsystems.com/
> I love this backpack for this application but at 200 bucks its pretty expensive.
> ...


DG thanks for that resource for the shoulders!! That makes it much easier for me. The casting looks like more trouble than it is worth, I think.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm thinking of trying this costume, but changing it to Anne Boleyn instead. I'm half English and Henry and his wives are some of my favorites. Does anyone know of a cheap place to purchase the "B" Anne Boleyn necklace? I found one online but it's $192!!! OUch


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ooh I like it Pandora, I am going to get some shoulders too, for something else though. I am going to be looking in thrift store tomorrow, if I see any I will let you know.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Pandora, Searched all over for the bust form. Can't beat the price from the site so I ordered a full torso in flesh tone from the site posted. 25 bucks. I'm using it for my headless bride. You can get the shoulder there as well. You should get those for your costume. The costume link makes it very involved for the casting and I think it is worth it to just buy the form already done. Besides after the costum you can make good use out of the form for something else. Let me know what you decide. Hey and thanks to DETROIT GRASS for the link, that was very helpful. I love how on this forum everyone shares their ideas and great sites that they find.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Pandora, post a pic of the necklace. There is a place here that sells stuff like that. I will look for you, but I need a picture of what I'm looking for,


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Found the necklace on e-bay for 24.99 faux of course but it looks like the one in all of her paintings. Looked it up


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm now selling the a rubber and foam headless should inset for this prop can can see it on my website at http://rockbottomcemetery.com/neck_stump.html


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey RBC, the lady's name is Nicole Magne


----------



## cre8ive (Aug 26, 2008)

*Instructions for Headless Anne Boleyn Costume*

Just came across this forum and thought I would share my instructions from when I made this last year. My personal Web site, tylerritter.com, has (abbreviated) step-by-step instructions for making a headless Anne Boleyn costume. The Henry VIII instructions are not very detailed because I just kind of figured that out as I went on the sewing machine. Hope this gives you some ideas!


----------

